# Found a video.......



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Found a video on my phone of a small renovation/addition I did last year. It is awful quality, but you can kind of get the idea.

http://s615.photobucket.com/albums/tt236/slow94/?action=view&current=1014111320.mp4


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry about the quality guys, my phone takes decent pics but awful video. This is the only video of some of my work. This vid reminds me that I hated that job too. Was double layer 5/8" in some areas that had to join up to single layer 5/8" because it was so badly framed. All the joints on the ceiling were run 3 14" knives wide. Used 7 bags of 45 to even get close to skimming. Then the builder wants to call me at night to tell me the painter had to touch up some pin holes :furious:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Which pixel was your taping job? :laughing:
Haha. Just kidding bro. Looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

You drive fords?? :blink:

That explains everything!:whistling2:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> You drive fords?? :blink:
> 
> That explains everything!:whistling2:


??? We have 2 ford lightnings, a ranger, and a crown vic. Daily work horse is my dads 2006 2500 diesel.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Which pixel was your taping job? :laughing:
> Haha. Just kidding bro. Looks good! :thumbsup:


I know right, it is the only video I had on my phone. Hard to tell the actual quality of the work. That whole ceiling is almost skimmed out with only 3 joints :blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> I know right, it is the only video I had on my phone. Hard to tell the actual quality of the work. That whole ceiling is almost skimmed out with only 3 joints :blink:


lol! I was just kidding.
I could tell what was what. Good looking work bro.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> lol! I was just kidding.
> I could tell what was what. Good looking work bro.


I appreciate it. I promise you guys I will get some better video!


----------

